# Best personal Trad clothing blogs



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

In addition to Andy's Trad Forum please name your favorite Trad clothing blogs. Thanks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Ivy style:
https://www.ivy-style.com/

The Ivy League Look:
https://theivyleaguelook.blogspot.com/

Valet: 
https://www.valetmag.com/


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Ivy style:
> https://www.ivy-style.com/
> 
> The Ivy League Look:
> ...


Zack, you on fire with some good info tonight! also, the trad.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

- Great back archive of Men's Club, a Japanese magazine that used to focus a lot on the look. Great place for understanding the transitional period between the end of the Boom Years in the mid 60s and the 80s revival. Also lots of old Brooks catalog scans, and a great blog-roll link list.

The Trad - Great writer, lots of info. Most famous for scanning the entirety of Take Ivy during its Ebay frenzy days. His "Friday Belt" entries are pretty entertaining, too.

Maximinimus - An adventurous dresser who, while not exclusive in his style influences, has a knack for hunting down Trad odditites (horizontal corduroys, loden green cordovan loafers, hoof pick belts, etc.). Also a great writer.

The Ivy League Look - Great for period context information. The J. Press ads alone are worth dropping by for.

Ivy Style - A bit more commercial, but often good info. The links list on the side is usually a good pulse on what's going on internet-wise.

The "shoping from the past" series from Archival Clothing - This is a bit of a stretch. Archival Clothing is not positioning itself for a Trad demographic, but I think that they can be useful because they fill in info on two under-appreciated areas that fall into the look; the sporting L.L. Bean style, and the British country Anglo influence. Scans from Filson, pre-bankruptcy Abercrombie & Fitch, old British country clothing catalogs, etc.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, looking at Heavy Tweed Jacket, I'm not sure if finding it is the best thing that could ever happen to me, or the worst. Coleman, look out!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the one's posted above, and check each one out about once a week. Here is another: is it gauche to mention it here? https://forums.filmnoirbuff.com/viewforum.php?id=13


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I recommend An Affordable Wardrobe, although it's not strictly trad it has a lot of posts of interest to us.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

https://www.prepidemic.com/
https://sartoriallyinclined.blogspot.com/

a little modern prep-trad take on things..


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

DR1V3N said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/


You best be jokin'! Remember the brawl that this guy wanted to have? Good times at the trad forum!


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Youngster said:


> You best be jokin'! Remember the brawl that this guy wanted to have? Good times at the trad forum!


Oh $hit. I don't know anything about it. One of my buddies told me about the site about 8 months ago. What happened?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

DR1V3N said:


> Oh $hit. I don't know anything about it. One of my buddies told me about the site about 8 months ago. What happened?


I should say before hand that I don't quite remember exactly how it started, but to the best of my recollection, someone started a thread noting his blog (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?81036-WASP-101&highlight=wasp+101) and the topic quickly turned to whether or not he was a jackass. Then he posted a response to it on his blog (https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/08/wasp-101-v-ask-andy-trad-forum.html) and seemed to take the whole thing rather personally. That's about it, though a few more interchanges took place, nothing interesting came of it, except that Wasp 101 is still a bit of a punchline, denoting anyone who affects any sort of absurd aristocratic persona to go along with their wardrobe.

my two cents- The upper crust affectation is my least favorite part of trad/preppy and this guy does that along with some seriously ungentlemanly internet conduct. He is not awfully dressed (not worse than your average poster here) but he is more over the top and I personally dislike his style- it borders on flashy even. IMO, the trad is the gold standard- this guy tries so hard to outdo it, that he makes himself ridiculous, and only emphasizes his own inadequacies, as well as his need to overcome them though expensive clothes and possibly made up stories.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

https://coiledpleasures.blogspot.com/

https://atripdownsouth.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

DR1V3N said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/





Youngster said:


> You best be jokin'! Remember the brawl that this guy wanted to have? Good times at the trad forum!


Lately he's been in a tiff with Christian Chensvold over at Ivystyle.com.

I read both blogs and Richard (WASP 101) always comes off as incredibly conceited.

Apparently he is some sort of consultant and does political work. He had an entry a few months ago where he bragged about wearing some outfit to a political event where the candidate had specifically asked him not to overdress, but he refused to dress down for the candidate.

I don't recall all the details, but it struck me that with an attitude like that he was not going to last long in the world of political campaigns.


----------



## Chico (Apr 22, 2010)

Heavy Tweed Jacket is a great resource. I can't believe how into Americana the Japanese are.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Youngster said:


> I should say before hand that I don't quite remember exactly how it started, but to the best of my recollection, someone started a thread noting his blog (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?81036-WASP-101&highlight=wasp+101) and the topic quickly turned to whether or not he was a jackass. Then he posted a response to it on his blog (https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/08/wasp-101-v-ask-andy-trad-forum.html) and seemed to take the whole thing rather personally. That's about it, though a few more interchanges took place, nothing interesting came of it, except that Wasp 101 is still a bit of a punchline, denoting anyone who affects any sort of absurd aristocratic persona to go along with their wardrobe.
> 
> my two cents- The upper crust affectation is my least favorite part of trad/preppy and this guy does that along with some seriously ungentlemanly internet conduct. He is not awfully dressed (not worse than your average poster here) but he is more over the top and I personally dislike his style- it borders on flashy even. IMO, the trad is the gold standard- this guy tries so hard to outdo it, that he makes himself ridiculous, and only emphasizes his own inadequacies, as well as his need to overcome them though expensive clothes and possibly made up stories.


Makes me wonder if he is a real anglo-saxon or somebody who just tries. Oh well, guess it doesn't matter.

edit**I just read his response to this site. He says that anybody can be a wasp. :icon_headagainstwal

If I would have known all of this, I would have never bought it up.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Bradford said:


> Lately he's been in a tiff with Christian Chensvold over at Ivystyle.com.
> 
> I read both blogs and Richard (WASP 101) always comes off as incredibly conceited.
> 
> ...


Wonder if he has been through Morton Blackwell's, The Leadership Institute. The candidate is the boss!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

DR1V3N said:


> Wonder if he has been through Morton Blackwell's, The Leadership Institute. The candidate is the boss!


Ha ha! I've never done Mort's program, although a lot of my friends have participated, but even I know that.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Bradford said:


> Ha ha! I've never done Mort's program, although a lot of my friends have participated, but even I know that.


Cool! I did it in 1994. Damn, I'm getting old!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

DR1V3N said:


> Makes me wonder if he is a real anglo-saxon or somebody who just tries. Oh well, guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> edit**I just read his response to this site. He says that anybody can be a wasp. :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> If I would have known all of this, I would have never bought it up.


For me the bigger issue is not his current conceit but his bragging about past treatment of women. But he will love the fact that we're talking about him.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Im suprised noone has mentioned Giuseppe at www.anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

+1 to The Trad, An Affordable Wardrobe, HTJ, Longwing, Trip*2, and Patrick. RIP Tucker.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

YoungTrad said:


> Im suprised noone has mentioned Giuseppe at www.anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com.


I recommend(ed) this also!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I read Heavy Tweed Jacket first, remarkably interesting stuff, well written and great blog roll.

Ivy Style is real journalism: research, interviews, guest columns from experts. Sometimes PR releases, but thats real journalism too.

I wish Longwing posted more.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> RIP Tucker.


"I'm not dead yet."

Just not posting much about "Trad" things, although I am preparing a new series on madras. Stay tuned.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

In addition to the others already mentioned, I like "A Duck Gets Dressed." He is a member here but hasn't posted in quite some time. Also, Red Clay Soul by forum member Georgia is good. Both of these are more like southern lifestyle blogs with a good bit of clothing mixed in rather than being dedicated wholly to clothes. Good reads. 


Best,

Michael


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Tucker said:


> "I'm not dead yet."
> 
> Just not posting much about "Trad" things, although I am preparing a new series on madras. Stay tuned.


Would you please review the madras in Brooks, Press, Orvis and others. Thanks.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> Would you please review the madras in Brooks, Press, Orvis and others. Thanks.


A little bold, don't you think?

Tucker, I look forward to it.

Mjo, good call on Duck and Georgia's blogs.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I quite like Duck's blog, but he hasn't updated it very much lately. Then again, having a newborn will do that to you!


----------

